# MI pc se pone lenta con 4GB de ram



## Danielv (Abr 21, 2010)

Amigos como estan, vean esto: arme un pc con un core 2 duo E8500 de 3.16GHz... y le coloque 4GB de ram y es una tortuga, pero le dejo solo 2 GB y anda barbara, ya revise las memorias y estan bien, sera que la tarjeta madre es chimba ?? es una MSI Vclass


----------



## Nimer (Abr 21, 2010)

Cómo revisaste las memorias?
Qué sistema operativo tenés?
Qué memorias son?


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 21, 2010)

De que velocidad son las memorias? Fijate en los datos del mother que dice al respecto de los slots de memorias si actuan en impares, pares o si le da lo mismo


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 21, 2010)

Coincido con Elbrujo...


Mira de que velocidad son.




Saludos.


----------



## lucifergaby (Abr 22, 2010)

1ro, tenes que saber las especificaciones del mother...si el mother es viejo tal vez no se banque 4 gigas de ram, mucho menos en 1 slot... te recomiendo que entres en la base de datos de tu mother, y te fijes cuanta memoria admite por slot...y el total de ram que admite esa pc...cualquier duda consultame ^^


----------



## leyenda (Abr 22, 2010)

1. hay que ver que tipo de programas instalas si  son  de 32 o 64 bits eso puede ser si son complatibles con  tu  mother  board por si instalas  porgramas de 64 se va volver muy lento  la pc


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 22, 2010)

Buenas a todos, una pregunta al pive de la duda: ¿estas seguro que tu placa madre esta diseñada para aguantar 4 gigas ? si es asi mira las velocidades de cada memoria, y si estan correctas mirales si son iguales los CLk y latencias.

saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Abr 22, 2010)

Por dios u,u. las nuevas mothers aguantan minimamente 4gb, (una de esas baratas usadas) ya si la compras muy usadita y no aguanta 4gb no te los va a reconocer los otros 2. 
Osea, la mother los aguanta porque los reconoce, si no los reconociera no es apta.

Otra cosa, me juego a que tenes windows xp32 o uno de los primeros vista. Que pasa con esto?. bueno muy simple, windows xp te va rapido hasta los 3gb, y con suerte te los toma los 4. Al ser un sistema operativo diseñado en el año 2003 donde solo el maximo de memoria (Con la ultima tecnologia de mothers para casa) era de 3gb, solo te toma 4 . Lo mismo pasa con el vista, el vista que salio mas rapido al mercado tenia el mismo problema, los 8gb te los tomaba, pero despues del 4rto te empezaba a andar mas lento. Mi recomenacion si tenes xp es ponerte xp64 (si tu mother aguanta 64bits) o un vista mas actualizado, uno de los ultimos, igual con 4gb se te va 1 para SO y te quedan 3 jajajaja, Y tambien el seven te lo recomendaria, es mucho mejor que el vista, pero te tenes que acostumbrar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Otra cosa, me juego a que tenes windows xp32 o uno de los primeros vista. Que pasa con esto?. bueno muy simple, *windows xp te va rapido hasta los 3gb, y con suerte te los toma los 4*. Al ser un sistema operativo diseñado en el año 2003 donde solo el maximo de memoria (Con la ultima tecnologia de mothers para casa) era de 3gb, solo te toma 4 .



Windows XP y Linux y todos los otros sistemas operativos de 32 bits SI PUEDEN VER los 4Gb de RAM, pero NO PUEDEN usar el ultimo Gb (el cuarto) por que ahí está mapeadas las direcciones de memoria I/O del sistema PCIx. Si lo pudiera acceder, estaría escribiendo en memoria y modificando los registros de todos los subsistemas PCI instalados...o peor. Inventaron luego un "parche" en las CPU que permite usar una parte de esta memoria, llamada PAE (Extensión de direcciones físicas) pero XP lo soporta con un cambio en la configuración que generalmente te clava la máquina.

Y la solución es, como ya dijeron, usar un S.O. de 64 bits que puede mapear los PCI fuera de la memoria física instalada.


----------



## Flunitracepan (Abr 22, 2010)

Creo que tu problema esta en la velocidad de las memorias RAM, pueden ser mas bajas que en las especificaciones de la tarjeta, o modelos genericos no soportados...algunas placas son exigentes en cuanto a memorias originales; fijate eso y nos cuentas.


----------



## zxeth (Abr 23, 2010)

jojo ezavalla tiene razon, ahora que lo lei me acorde de eso . , tambien hay que ver la velocidad de la ram. no vaya a ser como lo que vi en un tema del foro muy parecido a este tema que todavia da vueltas por ahi, que el tipo tiene 4nucleos, 4gb de ram ddr2 (ojo pero de 333mhz) y claro, con esos 333mhz no podes ni usarlo como frisbie (creo que se escribe asi)


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 24, 2010)

En el Chipset AMD 790G: con 2 módulos tenes DDR2-1066, con 4 módulos solo DDR2-800, en cualquier caso, con administración de energía activada, la velocidad baja hasta lograr CAS 1 (CAS 5 es lo normal)


----------



## jsvillalpando (Ago 31, 2010)

Bueno una de las cosas que pueden ser son como dicen los compaÑeros la velocidad de las memorias que no coincidan o en dado caso revisa tu disco duro y de que velocidad es ya que aunque tengaas mucha ram y un super procesador y tu disco sea muy lento tu maquina seguira estando lentisima salu2


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 31, 2010)

Danielv dijo:


> . . . arme un pc con un core 2 duo E8500 de 3.16GHz... y le coloque 4GB de ram . . .



Instala el programa Everest para que obtengas toda la informacion precisa de las capacidades de la board y haz lo siguiente:



Actualice la bios de la board (esto lo resuelves con el Everest).
Compara la informacion de los modulos de memoria y coloca la mas rapida en el primer slot o ranura (esto lo resuelves con el Everest).
Instale un sistema operativo de 64 bits, no desperdicies el core 2 en uno de 32 bits.
En una board con mas de 1GB de ram, recomiendo deshabilitar el archivo de paginacion (solo para windows).


----------



## alecharl (Nov 25, 2010)

buenas.. Pregunta... MANDRAKEEE!!! Donde consigo el programa everest???
gracias.


----------



## MarkRom (Nov 26, 2010)

alecharl dijo:


> buenas.. Pregunta... MANDRAKEEE!!! Donde consigo el programa everest???
> gracias.



Saludos!!!, El programa Everest se lo puede conseguir por el internet pero creo que es de pago, hay una solución Freeware que funciona similar al everest. Es la compañia creadora del CCleaner y se llama speccy.

Se puede descargar desde Aquí http://www.piriform.com/speccy Aunque lo mejor sigue siendo leer bien las instrucciones del fabricante y verificar si los módulos de RAM y la Mainboard son compatibles.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 2, 2010)

Danielv dijo:


> Amigos como estan, vean esto: arme un pc con un core 2 duo E8500 de 3.16GHz... y le coloque 4GB de ram y es una tortuga, pero le dejo solo 2 GB y anda barbara, ya revise las memorias y estan bien, sera que la tarjeta madre es chimba ?? es una MSI Vclass



Estimado...
Si te pones a cambiar memorias ,ò lo que sea,como si fueran tus zapatos, es bastante probale que tengas problemas tratandose de electrònica de alto nivel como en este caso.
Los errores u omisiones en electrònica se suelen pagar con el bolsillo.
Tratandose de un CORe 2  , es una pena.
En estos casos es mejor preguntar primero y luego hacer.
Como sea ,2 gigas de memoria es suficiente para casi todo y esto prueba que MAS ,no siempre es MAS.
Seria prudente te contactes con gente que conosca del tema tècnico de memorias y es probable que las que agregastes sean para PCs mas viejas y para velocidades menores.
(Hace 45 años que me dedico a electrònica y sistemas informàticos) Un saludo.


----------



## Ramon-DC (Dic 2, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> De que velocidad son las memorias? Fijate en los datos del mother que dice al respecto de los slots de memorias si actuan en impares, pares o si le da lo mismo



Me han traido decenas de computadoras con este problema, y por lo general siempre resulta lo que elbrujo comenta, fijate en las velocidades, ah y por cierto, si tu PC es windows XP de 32 bits solo reconocerá hasta 3GB de RAM, verifica por ese lado tambien.


----------



## El_Mago_ (Dic 8, 2010)

Danielv dijo:


> Amigos como estan, vean esto: arme un pc con un core 2 duo E8500 de 3.16GHz... y le coloque 4GB de ram y es una tortuga, pero le dejo solo 2 GB y anda barbara, ya revise las memorias y estan bien, sera que la tarjeta madre es chimba ?? es una MSI Vclass



1<< 4gb ya son 64 bitss tanto el procesador como la mother deben de soportar los 64 bitsss y lo más importante el sistema operativo y los programas tambien deben de ser de 64bits.
cuando bajaste a 2 gb regreso a 32 bits tanto el procesador como la mother por eso te corre rápido.
2<<revisa la vel. de las mem. ram y la vel. que soporta la mother.
3<<si pensaste que por pasar de 2gb a 4gb la velocidad iva aumentar el doble estás equivocado¡¡ la diferencia entre 2gb de ram y 4gb casi no se nota porque?? porque los softwares aun no están diseñados para reaccionar tan rápido ni siquiera los de 64 bits tanto las líneas de códigos y las compañías no han hecho mucho por mejorar este gran problema por eso los nuevos procesadores i7 fueron un fracaso porque de que sirve tener un cpu exelente si los programas no estan diseñados para eso. saludoss<<


----------



## BKAR (Ene 8, 2012)

hola muchachos:
estuve leyendo esto
http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/computadoras/rendimiento/
http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/computadoras/rendimiento-disco-duro/
muy bueno!!


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 8, 2012)

*Ley de Muphy*: La probabilidad que un disco falle, aumenta proporcionalmente a la cantidad de discos instalados.
*Ciencia*: Efectivamente, la probabilidad de *que 1 falle* se multiplica por la cantidad de instalados. El número grande que sale intuitivamente es el de la falla *simultánea* de 2 discos.

Tiene razón, hay que agregar discos en vez de crear particiones, voy a ahorrar para el SSD.


----------



## BKAR (Ene 9, 2012)

seguro, estoy pensando en usar un SSD dedicado solo para el OS, y uno HDD par toda mi info....
pienso que seria lo idal ..hay comparaciones en youtube...como arrancan una laptop 
...la SSD le llevaba por mucho al tipico HDD...
pero pero pero la info esta mas segura en el HDD, es robusto...tengo miedo que por un Reinicio sorpresa o un corte instantaneo de enrgia..se lokke mi disco solido como un PENDRIVE!! bueno tienen menos tiempo de vida qeu los hdd segun lei, pero aun asi vale la pena!!


----------

